# If you have a 9mm and a 45 should you get a 10mm?



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Iv'e been think about getting a 10mm but can't justify it yet. All the research Iv'e done say it's basicly a 40 magnum with better ballistics then a 9 or 45 but the ammo is pricy. Anyone have a good reason to have a weapon that shoots this round other then for the Hell of it?*


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

makes a good hunting round.. if your into that


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I sold my Glock 10 mm because of the price of ammo and being able to find 10 mm ammo.


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

I think anything past one good self-defense gun falls into the just for the hell of it category, but I'm always pretty good a rationalizing the need for another handgun. They don't lose much value, so I say if you got the extra cash and want it, then why not. Those of us with wives know it's not always that simple though.

I can't see a 10mm being a viable concealed carry gun, but it would be fun to shoot I'm sure. Haven't priced it, but I imagine ammo is pretty high. When I start lusting after a gun I always try to think about the practicality of ammo cost and it usually steers me back to the good old 9mm.


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

Just buy one ! There is always a need for just one more.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

bama99 said:


> I think anything past one good self-defense gun falls into the just for the hell of it category, but I'm always pretty good a rationalizing the need for another handgun. They don't lose much value, so I say if you got the extra cash and want it, then why not. Those of us with wives know it's not always that simple though.
> 
> I can't see a 10mm being a viable concealed carry gun, but it would be fun to shoot I'm sure. Haven't priced it, but I imagine ammo is pretty high. When I start lusting after a gun I always try to think about the practicality of ammo cost and it usually steers me back to the good old MM.


*I hear ya on the wife thing and as far as ammo prices, I do the same thing. The only things I hunt are birds and Fowl and the shotguns take care of that. Everything else is for target shooting and " Other" possible situations that may arise. Most of the other stuff is .22 of coarse, many of those, 7.62x39 ( Cheap ) .223/5.56, MM,45acp. The ones not so cheap, 338, 50, Wm I don't shoot as much because of price. I would like to shoot a MM, does it have similar recoil to a 45acp as they say on line?*


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

The biggest knock on the 10MM and the reason the FBI dropped it is the recoil. You can forget any kind of quick double tap with any semblance of accuracy.

They're very hard to control, especially in a light frame auto like a glock. I had one in a Colt Delta Elite years ago and it was no fun shooting it even in a all steel pistol. I put less than a box through it before selling it.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

I will stick with the easy to buy ammo for my guns. wait til Obama gets reelected and try to buy ammo that is already hard to find.

just loaded the new Glock 17 I bought from a forum member with Winchester 9mm 127 gr SXT +P+ and
that will make someone bothering me leave me alone





 


most of my Glocks are 40 cal and I love the 135 Corbon

Caliber: 40 S&W
Bullet Wt.: 135gr CORBON Self-Defense JHP
Velocity: 1325fps
Energy: 526ftlbs
Test Barrel Length: 4.0 Inches


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I would rather have a round that I can buy more of and shoot more of than one with what probably boils down to minimal difference in overall ballistics.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*You First*

Scubapro, you go first and I will be along shortly afterward to finish 'em off. :thumbup: --- SAWMAN


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Well if I were to go with a 10 mm 1st buy a weight set to curl the wrist toned to ride a real hard hitting handgun. 2nd buy enough rds to get familar with it, If it is stiff shooting, polish the trigger, the ramp... Sorry get a gunsmith to do so. Then buy a set of dies, powder 185 gr bullets some primers. Build your own affordable ammo an tune the gun to your liking. Myself I would go with a all metal 1911 frame, Nothing Ive found yet can compare to it.Ok Sawman I left a lot of holes in this prosses, get that big boot out an step on this opinion, L O L. ole Carver


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

what about 400 corbon? I've never shot one or actually looked for one. but i here it's a "poor man's 10mm"


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Ha! Well, I consider the G29SF to be an easily concealed self defense firearm. As for recoil, it isn't any worse than 45ACP out of the identical sized G30SF to me. The reason the FBI asked for the downloading of the original 170gr & 200gr Norma loads was because *a few *agents (think small women and pencil pushing accountant & lawyer types) had difficulty qualifying with it in the S&W 1076 pistol. The recoil complaints are way over reported and really just aren't true.

The big benefit to me is energy and choice of bullet weights/types for different purposes. At 100 yards, the 10mm Auto has more energy than the 45 ACP does at the muzzle.

You can use a load as light as a 125gr Barnes X solid copper hollow-point traveling at 1600 fps for self defense work (explosive inside the target with 100 % weight retention -- as well as excellent penetration against hardened objects like car windshields and body panels). Or, you can go as heavy as a 200-230gr hardcast lead bullet with gas check for hunting and/or predator protection (massive penetration and unloading of energy into the target). Many other anti-personal loads exist -- including the "Equalizer" load from DoubleTap that has a 135 gr Nosler JHP in front of a 95gr .40 caliber ball in each shot -- two projectiles hitting the target within an inch of each other for every pull of the trigger.

Only consider the 10mm Auto if you are going to buy "full power" ammunition from the likes of DoubleTap, Buffalo Bore, or Underwood -- or, you are prepared to produce full power handloads. Mainstream factory loads are more in the power of the downloaded "FBI lite" loads. Hornady XTPs and Winchester Silvertips are the only mainstream factory loads that have more power than 40 S&W as far as I'm concerned.

Ammunition is plentiful if you know where to look -- Academy even stocks Blazer in 10mm Auto now...

I feel very comfortable carrying a G29SF all day in an IWB holster -- loaded with 10+1 125gr Barnes X bullets -- along with a spare G20 magazine with 15 more of the same loads in it.

You are more than welcome to try my G29SF or my G20SF out at the range sometime before you decide to buy if you'd like. I've never seen someone try one of my 10mm Autos and not have a smile on their face when they were finished!


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Longbow14 said:


> what about 400 corbon? I've never shot one or actually looked for one. but i here it's a "poor man's 10mm"


400 Corbon was an attempt to replicate the power and energy of the 10mm Auto with less case pressure. It probably works well out of 1911s that were designed for 45 ACP. However, ammunition for 400 Corbon is limited to only a couple of factory sources that I know of -- Corbon and DoubleTap. The bullet choices are not as diverse either. It could be a good alternative - as is the .45 Super and more powerful .40 Super.


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Thanks scubapro, I own a 1911 45acp an a little plinker G-19 an love the lil booger. But with the info you have shared I might in the future be Looking for the 10 mm for walking the rivers, woods an such. Thanks again, Its good to know we have members thats willng to share good info with us. ole Carver


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

If you want to try out the G29SF or the G20SF at the range -- let me know!


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

I carry a G29sf daily. I figure when it comes to defending my life, spending a little extra on ammo is no big deal. As far as recoil, it really is not a problem. My last trip to the range my small framed 15 y/o nephew was shooting it without a problem.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Controlability and Weight*

Let us not forget this. The Glock frames are polymer. In some slo-mo clips you can actually see them flex. This flexing spreads out the duration of the recoil impulse over a longer period of time.

Weight ---> Remember that the Glock29 loaded with 10+1 or the Glock20 loaded with 15+1 weights quite a bit. I suspect the 29 would weigh as much as a 5" 1911,if not,close to it. The 20 would out weight the 1911 by quite a bit. This all helps tame the effects of recoil. Also, the backstraps of the 20 and 29 are both somewhat wider than that of a 1911. This helps to spread the recoil over more of your hand. 

I have shot several Delta Elite's and to me the rearward push and the bbl whip are more severe than a 29. With the wimpy 10mm stuff both are a pussycat. With the hot stuff,for me,a double tap(controlled pairs)is out. But 3 shots in as many seconds is completely do-able. 

NOW....if Glock would just come out with a mid sized 10mm,the size of a Glock 19/23/33,except wider,I'd be all over it. Especially in OD. 

Good Glockin' to all. --- SAWMAN


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

SAWMAN said:


> NOW....if Glock would just come out with a mid sized 10mm,the size of a Glock 19/23/33,except wider,I'd be all over it. Especially in OD.


Actually, if you place them next to each other -- the G29SF and the G19 are roughly the same footprint (even though they considert the G29 a subcompact)... I actually use the same IWB holster by TT Gunleather for my G29SF, G36, G39 - and when I had one G19.

I would like to see Glock produce a slimline like the G36 in 10mm Auto. Alas, I doubt that will ever happen...


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Here's One For Ya*

With which weapon can you unleash the most firepower with ??
1. a 6 shot 44mag revo
2. a Glock 29

Which one is the fastest to reload(if your first name is not Jerry) ?? --- SAWMAN


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

G29 -- all day long! And, a G20 is even better...


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

10mm is a nasty round, a little expensive, but devastating...


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Energy*

A Glock 20 can unleash 12,272 foot lbs of energy with a quick reload. Even more with a 6" hunting bbl. That is equal to how many hits with a 180gr '06 ?? NOW....penetration is another issue .... HOWEVER....it has been my expierance that the 200gr WFNGC will surely dig deep. --- SAWMAN


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

In addition to the more expensive Buffalo Bore and DoubleTap "full power" 10mm Auto ammunition, I have been reading excellent reviews about a relative newcomer -- Underwood Ammunition. In chrony tests by members of the 10Ring on GlockTalk, the advertised velocities are actual to the product they have been receiving from Underwood (with no signs of over-pressure). As you can see from the attached link, Underwood's prices for "full power" 10mm Auto ammunition are quite reasonable compared to the other premium ammo makers:

http://www.underwoodammo.com/10mmauto.aspx

I haven't personally tried any Underwood ammo out myself -- but I plan to place an order, especially since they appear to have both 165gr and 180gr Gold Dots in stock!


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Looks Good*

Great looking site. The 135 @ 1600 is a possibility for a carry load. The 200gr XTP's will be tried for a "brother" to the DT brand of 200gr WFNGC. 

The Underwood brand is certainly somewhat cheeper. :thumbup:---SAWMAN


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

*"If you have a 9mm and a 45 should you get a 10mm?* "

Yes!

Rick


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Damn, thats alot of info to obsorb and now I have alot more questions. Frrom what I have read on here it sounds like this round is more of a stud then the 500, which I don't understand. It looks like a 40 magnum and it's hard for me to think that it is so much more powerful then a 357 or 45+P+. I guess I just need to go shoot one and see for myself that it's recoil is as bad as it's made out to be.*

*Thanks for all the info even though it created more confusion.*


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Then there are guys like me that the 9mm, 147gr and 380 are fine besides it is all the punishment my elbow bursitis can handle. I would love to get a 10mm but my Glock 26 will have to do...controlled pairs and many of them till the BG is no threat!


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

FrankwT said:


> Then there are guys like me that the 9mm, 147gr and 380 are fine besides it is all the punishment my elbow bursitis can handle. I would love to get a 10mm but my Glock 26 will have to do...controlled pairs and many of them till the BG is no threat!


*This is kinda my thinking as well. You got 19 rounds placed easily in center mass and bye bye BG vs strugling to get back on target with a larger recoil that may allow the BG with a 9mm or smaller to shoot you 3-4 times. I guess everyone has their preferences.*


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Turtle*

Remembering ......the #1 man stopper of all time was the 357mag/125gr/@1450fps. This could have changed recently,but to me it is still king. This is why I carry the 357Sig. It was designed to compare to the above 357mag load,and it does in weapons of equal bbl length. Although it is a .355" and 357mag is a .357", with the excellent .355" bullets available nowadays, I would think that the two are extremely similar.

For me,being able to put at least two in COM very fast, is better than a 44mag on the sternum. Three is even better. My response will be limited by the number of BG's,or mag capacity. Canceling the threat is paramount. --- SAWMAN


----------



## longcut (Sep 21, 2011)

Love my glock 29 ! carry it in my back pocket with shirt tail out . fun to shoot and really can't say it kicks that bad . got the little end piece for the clip and it adds a place for your little finger . The double tap ammo is impressive ,to me anyway . would buy again . If you wanted to there are drop in barrels for 40 sw , never used one but might try for the heck of it .


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

SAWMAN said:


> Remembering ......the #1 man stopper of all time was the 357mag/125gr/@1450fps. This could have changed recently,but to me it is still king. This is why I carry the 357Sig. It was designed to compare to the above 357mag load,and it does in weapons of equal bbl length. Although it is a .355" and 357mag is a .357", with the excellent .355" bullets available nowadays, I would think that the two are extremely similar.
> 
> For me,being able to put at least two in COM very fast, is better than a 44mag on the sternum. Three is even better. My response will be limited by the number of BG's,or mag capacity. Canceling the threat is paramount. --- SAWMAN


SAWMAN,

And if yuou like the .357 Sig -- you'll really like the 9x25 Dillon! Think of it like comparing the .357 Magnum to the .357 Maximum! :thumbup:

My LW 9x25 Dillon barrel for the G29SF showed up in today's mail -- and I have some ammo on order with DoubleTap. Once it shows up, I'll let you know so you can try it out.

I also have a .40 S&W and .357 Sig KKM Precision barrels for the G29SF, making this a 4-caliber handgun now.


----------

